# Plant ID



## Kiran (Jan 27, 2014)

Physalis ixocarpa (Tomatillo)


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Dang if it doesn't look like it. That would be so very strange if that's what it is. The field that this is coming up in is 1/2 mile or more from the nearest house.


----------



## suburbanrancher (Aug 5, 2011)

All it takes is one bird.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

wait and look for the husked tomatoes to come on and you will no for sure. But that would be my bet!


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I looked it up and I think it's a Smooth Ground Cherry. It's shares the same genus as the Tomatillo. 

What I don't understand is why the deer are devouring a plant in the Nightshade family.


----------



## Kiran (Jan 27, 2014)

My "normal" tomatoes plants get grazed every year. I heard that is a learning experience of fawns. Looks like my deer never learn.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Our fawns don't drop here until mid August so this is adult deer working on this learning curve. LOL


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Ground Cherries are deer resistant plants, Not deer proof plants. Although not a preferred forage there are certain times and circumstances when deer utilize them. In fact the ripe fruit is eatable by humans!
Even the deadly Rhododendron can be eaten by deer. However, there needs to be a chemical change that takes place in the digestive system of the deer before they can safely consume them. Fortunately for the deer this change takes place during a period of starvation. Meaning in regions where severe winter conditions create situations of starvation, the deer can turn to the evergreen Rhododendron as a food source, although meager in actual nutrition.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

It's interesting that they are considered deer resistant. One or more deer here has definitely developed a taste for them. These plants are growing on the edge of a 4 acre field that is planted in Hubam clover, Alfalfa, and Buckwheat. They definitely have more desirable plants to choose from


----------



## RBRamsey (Mar 1, 2015)

Night shade family is considered a poisonous plant to small ruminants like goats and deer, but tell my goats that. They will eat a tomato patch clean to the stalk in no time. I have never seen any ill affects from them eating tomato plants.

I do find it strange that deer are eating them this time of the year. There is plenty more preferred plants around right now.


----------

